# Best Over The Counter Probiotic while taking antibiotics



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am on a course of levoflaxocin for a UTI but it is causing me terrible stomach sensitivity and bloating.Can anybody reccomend a good probiotic available in store to help combat this as my doctor advised my to try some to help.In the UK.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Floragen 3 might be available there at healthfood stores in the refrigerator.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Hester.I am trying Actimel yoghurt drinks to see if they are any help.


----------

